# Job Searching from the UK



## abibroadbent (Jun 5, 2018)

Hi All

Myself and my partner plan to emigrate from the UK to Melbourne in December this year.

Has anyone had experience of contacting companies prior to their move? Is this well received or are the general replies just to wait until you're there? 

We're both keen to secure work as early as possible but don't know how to approach the job search.

Thank you
Abi


----------



## Ismeria.B (Jun 5, 2018)

Hello 

I think you should first looking on website or forums, you can find jobs on it, but it depends of what type of job it is ? Also, go directly on companies if you go there on vacation before staying definitely.


----------



## kristinesalazar (Nov 23, 2018)

In my opinion, you should create profiles on some top UK websites like Indeed, monster etc. You can get job from these websites very soon.


----------

